# Pets



## pomwantingtomove (Jun 17, 2013)

Our cat is part of our family and we would be devastated to leave her behind if/when we get approved. We've looked at the prices and had a bit of a shock! But we are definitely willing to pay it.

My main concern is how she will cope with the travel (UK to Oz) and I've heard that cats can die if they get too stressed (she trembles just going to the vets).

I'd appreciate any advice.....


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh my i am going through the same problem with my 2 cats left behind in Malta, im in a right state at the moment, i do believe that some airlines used to let the cats travel in the passenger compartment with the owner, Emirates dont do this as i checked. 

The cost is daunting i know i have paid so far just on test,s and injections over 2,000 euros i have another 2,000 dollars for flights per cat plus another 2,000 dollars for the quarantine here in Perth. So expensive but as we say in our house we have 4 legged family members lol. Just a word of advice im not sure in the UK but in Malta the whole procedure has taken months plus they have to be in Quarantine for 150 days in the country there leaving from which starts once the rabies blood test,s have being received, and the another 30 days here in Australia. You can get them over here before the 150 days % months but they must stay in Quarantine for a period of 180 days in total. Oh and please make sure the quarantine station here in Australia is available before you apply for the visa to bring them over. 
Good luck if you need any more in detail advice let me know, im now at the stage of applying for the visa to bring them over here.


----------



## JennyBrow (Jul 11, 2013)

I had a dog transported to Indonesia some years back it was handled very well.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

pomwantingtomove said:


> Our cat is part of our family and we would be devastated to leave her behind if/when we get approved. We've looked at the prices and had a bit of a shock! But we are definitely willing to pay it.
> My main concern is how she will cope with the travel (UK to Oz) and I've heard that cats can die if they get too stressed (she trembles just going to the vets).
> I'd appreciate any advice.....


You may not want to have advice that it is better to leave the cat in a familiar environment rather than subject it to high stress.

You chose to move countries and this is one point that I want to make - I think the animal should be left in a safe, familiar environment and if this is not feasible then it should be humanely put down.

That said - for importation of a cat make sure the animal is fully documented and has all necessary vaccinations.

The air travel is the easy part...they can be medicated to ease the stress.

Good luck.


----------



## pomwantingtomove (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks Louiseb for your comments. Lucky she will not need to have any quarantine time prior to us leaving and just 30 days once we arrive.

I think it's going to cost about £2500 for flights and quarantine but I've not looked at vaccination yet.

If she can be medicated to ease her distress on the flight then I wont worry so much but it's the travelling to the airport, waiting time ans quarantine that I'm worried about.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

robboat said:


> You may not want to have advice that it is better to leave the cat in a familiar environment rather than subject it to high stress.
> 
> You chose to move countries and this is one point that I want to make - I think the animal should be left in a safe, familiar environment and if this is not feasible then it should be humanely put down.
> 
> ...


Wow, I couldn't disagree with this more. It's better to be dead than to go through a lot of stress? If that were true, then I'd say the vast majority of humans should be humanely put down... eesh. My cat is a member of my family. No way in hell would I leave her with someone else or put her down. I started crate training her months ago - I want to reduce stress on her to the degree I can.

I'm not sure what the policies are from different countries, but from the US they are not permitted to be sedated. It's too dangerous for them and the flight is too long.


----------



## pomwantingtomove (Jun 17, 2013)

I couldn't agree more collegegirl; it would be like leaving a member of the family behind. I would be devastated to leave her, I think she would be really upset and confused (she's a house cat so only knows us, she gets sad when we go out to work). I just hope that the long flight and time in quarantine doesn't distress her too much. I didn't realise they couldn't be medicated?


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Some interesting responses to cats.....lots of "I" statements.

See the link:
Pets and Air Travel : The Humane Society of the United States


----------

